# My red head tank



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Terrarium is 24" wide, 36" high and 20" deep, power compact lighting (which I don't like because of the heat).
















and the clutch currently developing


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Very nice... got any pictures of the inhabitants?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

the female


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations and hope for continued success!


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Woo Wooo good luck & best wishes in raising them up !


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Very nice tank Mark


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Those eggs are fake, histrionicus don't breed in captivity.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

ChrisK said:


> Those eggs are fake, histrionicus don't breed in captivity.


...they are WC eggs....


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhh, that explains it


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Very nice tank and beautiful frogs!

Shaw


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> ...they are WC eggs....


Amazing! Those are fast and tough to capture!


----------



## ritersofly (Oct 23, 2010)

How did you mount that humongous brom to the bg?? Im sure toothpicks didn't cut it..


----------



## Jeff R (Jul 1, 2005)

Mark,
Is there a difference in morph between your Red Heads and Chris or Mworks' Red Heads? From the picture it appears yours has a brown background with slightly smaller spots as opposed to a black background with slightly larger spots.
Either way, awsome frog. 
Jeff


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I am told there is just some variability, here is the pair, the male looks like the others


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

ritersofly said:


> How did you mount that humongous brom to the bg?? Im sure toothpicks didn't cut it..


There is actually a piece of wood that sticks out and I wedged it behind that, it has now rooted to the wall. You can see the female just to the right of that brom, the ledge she normally hangs out on.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Great looking frogs and viv...Definitely a must have in my collection.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful frogs, Mark! Those are my dream frog!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Some of the clutch has hatched..


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Congrats! Good luck with them.


----------



## MD_Frogger (Sep 9, 2008)

I've never been too keen on the morph but that female is exquisite Mark!


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

keep us updated


----------



## ColombianFrogger (Jul 9, 2004)

Beautiful froglets!
however, and as far as I know, your parents are from 2 diferent morphs, one of them come from drylands and the another one is located something like 30 km west. I suppose they interbreed naturally in wild, but havent fully explored that area

Daniel


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

ColombianFrogger said:


> Beautiful froglets!
> however, and as far as I know, your parents are from 2 diferent morphs, one of them come from drylands and the another one is located something like 30 km west. I suppose they interbreed naturally in wild, but havent fully explored that area
> 
> Daniel


I agree Mark's male and female look different but I assumed (and heard from others) that it's just variance within the same locality population, are you sure they're from that far apart? And if they are (and are a different morph) how would they be able to interbreed with such separation between them?


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

The female has produced several froglets, all of which look like standard Red Heads. The guy I got my female from said she came in with the normally marked Red Heads, that there a couple with a little variability. 
I have never seen a Histo marked like her before which would make me believe she is an abberant Red Head. I would be interested to see what you find, if she is a different morph and a shot of a bunch like her.
I hope she is the same as now there are 3 baby's bouncing around the tank.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

ChrisK said:


> I agree Mark's male and female look different but I assumed (and heard from others) that it's just variance within the same locality population, are you sure they're from that far apart? And if they are (and are a different morph) how would they be able to interbreed with such separation between them?


It might be clinal variation within the population's distribution. So one large population, but toward one end frogs tend to look a bit different than the other end. So, even though it is one large, contiguous and theoretically interbreeding population and, in theory, all of the frogs are linked genetically...frogs from one specific area (in this case, perhaps the "drylands" area) don't in practicality end up breeding with frogs 30 km away.

This is the difficulty with a lot of the frogs we have in the hobby and knowing what to lump together and what to keep separate. Having feet on the ground to actually check it out and do some surveys or just some observations is extremely valuable in this regard.


----------



## ColombianFrogger (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, 30 km is not really far, and all colombian Oophaga can interbreed, and with fertile offsprings, but what I say is they interbreed naturally, thats the way new morphs are born. I have visited and done research in the drylands population for years and Im pretty sure they come from diferent places. 

The variation is, in fact, clinal, but we only know both extremes and not the middle of the distribution, because the middle is something dangerous right now.

There should be some diferences in size also (check if the female is bigger) although if they are F1, size maybe is more standard, because I know some f1 from Europe are from parents of diferent localities


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Mark firstly stunning frogs (hitrionica are my dream frogs for one far off day)and of course congrats are in order,well done sir,i would also add how fascinating the ensuing morph debate has been for me,thankyou for posting this
Stu


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I contacted the person I got my female from, he said the other that looked like it produced a couple of frolets with my female and they all turned out looking like traditional Red Heads, none looking like the soft reddish look of the adults. Who knows?


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

markpulawski said:


> I am told there is just some variability, here is the pair, the male looks like the others


Them sure is some purdy (gorgeous) frogs, D. histrionicus confluens (aka the red-headed histrionicus). I remember getting these and 'Bullseye' on the same day for $22.50 each. The hard part was having to distribute some of them to other members of ISSD. 

There is also a 'green' spotted phase that was offered back in the day. (not sure, but might have gone under the name of D. histrionicus grysopunctatus or gyropunctatus (or similar)). These resembled what we now know as O. sylvatica 'Lita' today.. I'm sure they are one in the same. 

Good luck with your frogs.. seems like you're off to a great start!!.. 

Peter Keane


----------



## ColombianFrogger (Jul 9, 2004)

well, after Myers & Daly 1976 people agrees there are no subspecies of histrionica, due its very hard to separate subspecies based on single morphs or populations in a highly polymorphic species as histrionica, pumilio or even remember the tinctorius-azureus issue. So, all the subspecies (confluens, wittei, chocoensis) are now junior synonims of O. histrionica. confluens is, therefore, is used by Funkhouser 1956 to name a frog from a population in Los mangos, Cisneros... Ok, Im getting a bit geeky here 

Daniel


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

These look a lot like Mark's female, and like a lot that were imported in the 90's: Frognet.org Gallery :: AZDR Histrionicus


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow Chris that male is dead on, way to search function...
I would love to know what they recieved as a group of those. I know the Confluens which is similar but different, with small spots of the same color scheme all over the body.
I still go back to the guy I got the female from nd his statement that he had 2 looking exactly like this that only produced Red Heads as we know them as offspring, which to me would link them to variable Red Heads. Maybe if Daniel gets out that way he can verify what he finds.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

My animals have produced a range of "looks" different from what the parents display in addition to animals that look identical to the parents. My animals are from a very old importation but I would not hesitate to breed them to any of the newer imports, but that's just me. Daniel probably knows best about populations as he is in the field a lot down there in Columbia.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

How old are those photos from Amanda and Greg at AZDR?

Perhaps you should contact them Mark.


----------

